# Rebusfarm: Was haltet ihr davon?



## metcalfe (11. März 2012)

Hallo, 

ich will meine fertige wassersimulation aus realflow (1500F), die schon fertig bearbeitet mit cinema 4d ist ( kaustiken, ambient occlusion, wasser shader,1920x1080, etc) rendern.... hab ein bild gerender: dauerte 3,5 h....
jetzt hab ich mich mal mit renderfarmen schlau gemacht!

hat jemand erfahrungen; und weis wieviel das kosten würde?

ich hab n i5 2500k auf 5,3 ghz und 16 gb RAM... aber das reicht einfach nicht...


----------



## metcalfe (13. März 2012)

irgendwie kommts mir vor als ob niemand ne ahnung davon hät


----------



## midnight (13. März 2012)

Du kannst doch berechnen lassen wie viel es ungefähr kostet, dafür haben die ein Tool.
Aber 3,5h sind doch fast nix - die Rebusfarm ist zwar schneller, allerdings kostet die dann auch ordentlich.


----------



## 45thFuchs (14. März 2012)

10000euro aufwärts,allein 2 xeons kosten +-5000euro.
Dann noch 4tolle grafikkarten alla Nvidia Tesla,kostenpunkt 3500€ je karte.(700Watt pro stück)
Das Netzteil sorgt also auf 16Ampere Sicherungen gerne mal für Stromausfall und wird schweinig teuer.
Die Festplatten sollten dann zum witz werden,oder auch SSD´s für 2000Euro sind möglich.
Einer Workstation sind wenige grenzen aufgelegt und bezahlen kannst du sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht ohne vorher jemanden zu erschiessen.

3,5 Stunden für eine DFS? ,muss wohl sehr unglücklich paralellisiert sein oder du hast schon fast auf Aerodynamik niveau also extremer genauigkeit gerechnet.

Rebusfarm ist mir neu,aber Server mieten würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für kleinere CAD projekte.(Diesen Free trail kann man ja mal ausprobieren,aber pass auf das sie dich nicht an irgendwelche Verträge binden!)


----------



## metcalfe (14. März 2012)

ein bild in 210 minuten ist viel zu lang. bei 25/sec sind das dann für eine sekunde schon 5250 minuten!

bei meinem film der 58 sekunden lang ist= 211 tage



die kaustiken brauchen halt sehr lange.

Edit:
Ohne Kaustiken, -Ambient Occlusion & nur Antialiasing min 1x + max 2x dauert ein frame nun je nach stelle im video 40 sec. - 2min 30sec.

die haben keinen rechner... nur ghz/6cent
und ich hab keine ahnung was das bedeuten soll?
bedeutet das wieviel ghz nötig waren um das auszurechnen, wenn ja macht das keinen sinn, da das ja mit nem zeitraum in verbindung stehen muss
ich hab jetzt damit gerechnet, oder gehofft, dass mein video nicht mehr als 20€ kosten würde.

jetzt lass ich es bei mir rendern - bis jetzt schon 30h angeblich nur noch 2h...


----------



## NCphalon (14. März 2012)

Wenn du sowas selbst bauen willst biste vllt bei AMD besser aufgehoben...


----------



## metcalfe (14. März 2012)

Ihr versteht mich ganz falsch.
Ich hat grad mal das Geld übrig um mir den PC zu kaufen - Rebusfarm ist ein Onlinedienst, bei dem man filme & bilder rendern kann. ich hät gar nicht das geld sowas selbst nur in betracht zu ziehen.

Ich wollt nur wissen wieviel n 58sec. video, in fullHD, so zum rendern kosten würde.


----------



## midnight (14. März 2012)

Warum gehst du nicht einfach auf die Website und nutzt den Rechner?
Da hackst du ein was für eine CPU du hast und wie lange du für einen Frame gebraucht hast, dann noch wie viele Frames du gesamt haben willst (25 FPS x 58 Sek = 1450 Frames) und dann gibt er dir ein Ergebnis aus. Günstig würd das ganze übrigens nicht, das kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen.


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren was genau du Rendern willst.  Bzw kannst du das fertige Bild vieleicht mal hochladen? 

Und zum Preis: Die haben da doch einen Preis Calculator: Kostenrechner


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. März 2012)

metcalfe schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur wissen wieviel n 58sec. video, in fullHD, so zum rendern kosten würde.



3905.85€ laut dem Rechner dort und den Daten ich hatte. Dauern würde das ganze 8,42 Stunden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. März 2012)

tut mir leit, wenn ich ein bisschen dazwischen funke, aber das liegt mir einfach auf der seele.
ich hab zudem absolut keine ahnung davon  aber es interessiert mich nunmal

wenn dieses rebusfarm das für jemanden rendert, wieso brauchd ann der kostenrechner meine rechenpower? ich dachte, die machen das  ist mit sicherheit n denkfehler, aber ich hab halt kein plan davon


----------



## midnight (14. März 2012)

Der Rechner berechnet die ungefähren Kosten. Die können (in etwa) umrechnen wie lange die für einen Task brauchen, für den du zum Beispiel 2,5 Stunden brauchst.
So ist es möglich dir vorher zu sagen, wie viel Leistung du brauchen wirst und wie viel das dann kostet...


----------



## metcalfe (15. März 2012)

okay ist zu teuer.
ich lad mein video wenns fertig ist hoch. (noch 20-30h)

ist ne wasseranimation wie sich meine initialien füllen - dann ziehts das ganze raus usw. 

ist mein erstes video, ich habe vorher ausschließlich bilder gemacht, da ich keinen bock hat, erstmal ewig wieder zu warten, bis man was neues beginnen kann.


Ich will es dann noch mit after effects bearbeiten, dafür habe ich jedoch noch kein händchen


----------

